# Spongebob Schwammkopf 3: Offizieller Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Spongebob Schwammkopf 3: Offizieller Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spongebob Schwammkopf 3: Offizieller Trailer*


----------



## ich558 (26. Oktober 2020)

Was hat so eine News hier verloren?


----------



## Bluntasia (26. Oktober 2020)

Gibt grad keine englischen PC News zum falsch Übersetzen und Timeline füllen.
Ist schließlich Montag!


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was hat so eine News hier verloren?


Man achte auf das Unterforum. 

Topic: Spongebob finde ich cool. Habe die Serie früher viel mit meinem Sohn geguckt. Der hat mich auch zum Lachen gebracht als es mir richtig dreckig ging. Schade das sein Schöpfer Stephen Hillenburg so früh  verstorben ist. R.I.P.


----------



## Echo321 (26. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man achte auf das Unterforum.
> 
> Topic: Spongebob finde ich cool. Habe die Serie früher viel mit meinem Sohn geguckt. Der hat mich auch zum Lachen gebracht als es mir richtig dreckig ging. Schade das sein Schöpfer Stephen Hillenburg so früh  verstorben ist. R.I.P.


Die neue Stimme von Patrick hat für mich einiges kaputt gemacht. Die "alten" Folgen sind klasse aber ich kann mich an die neue Stimme nicht gewöhnen   Vielleicht sollte ich dem nochmal eine Chance geben. Der Film mit The Hoff war gut


----------

